# what happened to laurel haven?



## lasergrl (Mar 9, 2009)

I heard she was real sick last summer. No update on the website in a year. Does anyone know if she is OK?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ya know... I have not heard anything for awhile. Last I heard was she was selling all her goats and was in the hospital. I also would love an update if anyone knows how she is?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I haven't heard anything either... but I am concerned... :hug:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I consider myself a good friend of Tina's but I am mystified why I haven't heard from her since April, despite all avenues to contact her. According to another friend, she was diagnosed with a serious illness, had surgery and followup treatment and decided to disperse her herd. The last info I have is from early October where Tina was due to seek further treatment. I unfortunately have not heard back from this other friend so I have no idea of her present status. It's very tough and sad not knowing so if anyone has been in recent contact would very much appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been wondering how she was doing too. I hope she's okay ray: She was a very sweet person, she helped us out a lot when our doe was kidding. I also wonder what happened to Brandi (Hollowbead Ranch) :shrug:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes, I too have tried to contact Brandi but haven't heard from her in months and she hasn't updated her site since last summer. I hope she wasn't in the tornado areas. Geesh, what's with the disappearing act w/these goaters?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm....I hope things are OK...  ray:


----------

